# Ordner mit Passwort schützen - wie?



## fabr (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, mit dem ich Ordner auf meiner Festplatte mit einem Passwort schützen kann.

Habt ihr einen Tipp? Habe über Google nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Grüße,
 fabr


----------



## Alex Duschek (1. Mai 2006)

Forensuche nutzen, gabs sicher mindestens 4 Mal, mehr Threads hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf


----------



## metalgear (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo fabr

der einfachste Weg wäre ein PW geschütztes Archiv, zum Beispiel mit *Winrar*. Ist zwar Shareware, sollte aber auch nach Ablauf der 40 Tage Frist uneingeschränkt laufen.

Alternativ besorge Dir Steganos Safe - ältere Versionen gibt es oft umsonst auf Heft CDs/DVDs von Computermagazinen. Ich verwende Version 7 von der Chip DVD. Damit erstellst Du virtuelle Laufwerke mit Echtzeitverschlüsselung. Bei entsprechender Schlüssellänge gelten diese *.sle Datein als hundertprozentig "unknackbar".


----------



## NatureBoy (2. Mai 2006)

Oder du besorgst dir die OpenSource Variante. Sie nennt sich TrueCrypt.

http://www.truecrypt.org

Kost nix, ist sicherer!


----------



## D@nger (2. Mai 2006)

Genau das stimmt, Truecryt ist wirklich das beste, da man es auch aus anderen Programmen heraus bedienen kann und es eine ziemlich hohe Verschlüsselung hat. Winrar oder Winzip? Das ist leider Quatsch denn die Daten werden entpackt.


----------



## Cardi (6. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Ich würde auch gerne Ordner Passwort schützten, will aber nicht unbedingt auf zip pogramme zurückgreifen. Ich habe auch nicht so viel ahnung von der Materie. Mein Pc hat win xp drauf, aber nur die home version. 
Gib es da ein Pogramm mit dem ich eifach Ordner schützen kann?
Wie funktionieren solche Pogramm? Kann ich in einen Passwort geschützen Ordner noch ohne Probleme Datein hinzufügen oder gestalltet sich das schwieriger. 

Würde mich sehr freun wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.

CARDI


----------

